# K2 Auto Drone toe ramp adjustment



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

If it's anything like the burton toe ramps it just takes a little more 'oomph' than you would expect from a fragile piece of plastic... may want to post pics, then I could tell you for sure.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Look at the toe ramp area from underneath. Do you see two little cylinders on either side? They look like they have a pie wedge cut out of them? Pop those out. Be careful because they can go shooting across the room.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Look at the toe ramp area from underneath. Do you see two little cylinders on either side? They look like they have a pie wedge cut out of them? Pop those out. Be careful because they can go shooting across the room.


Ah... popped them out from the top down. Thanks much!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

PredaClone said:


> Ah... popped them out from the top down. Thanks much!


...and that's how it's done! You're very welcome.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Look at the toe ramp area from underneath. Do you see two little cylinders on either side? They look like they have a pie wedge cut out of them? Pop those out. Be careful because they can go shooting across the room.


And you were right, one shot across the room and my dog tried to eat it before I got a chance to get it back... thanks for the heads-up, that woulda been crappy!


----------

